# Anyone fancy a free Arturia Pigments 3.0 patch?



## Flintpope (Apr 25, 2021)

So pleased with the chat we all been having I thought I'd grab your attention perhaps with my first preset. Please feel free to use it, tweak it and comment on it.

It features a randomly tapping percussive piano note playing over a beating, moving background pad. Macros rebalance the elements but to kill rhythm mute Filter 2 on the Synth page.

Please let me know your thoughts...

View attachment Scatter 2.mp4


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 25, 2021)

Great patch! I am about to actually go outside (shocker!) but will tinker with it later. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Great patch! I am about to actually go outside (shocker!) but will tinker with it later. Thanks for sharing.


Careful out there


----------



## Markrs (Apr 25, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> So pleased with the chat we all been having I thought I'd grab your attention perhaps with my first preset. Please feel free to use it, tweak it and comment on it.
> 
> It features a randomly tapping percussive piano note playing over a beating, moving background pad. Macros rebalance the elements but to kill rhythm mute Filter 2 on the Synth page.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nick, very nice preset


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 25, 2021)

THX ! Placed in new Pigments 3 __ C:\ProgramData\Aturia\Pigments\Third Party\Scatter 
Will try shortly. ✌️


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 25, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Thanks Nick, very nice preset


Thank you for your kind feedback


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 25, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> THX ! Placed in new Pigments 3 __ C:\ProgramData\Aturia\Pigments\Third Party\Scatter
> Will try shortly. ✌️


Thank you!


----------



## YaniDee (Apr 25, 2021)

You can also just import the preset..it wound up under the "custom" category.
Very cool sound..thanks. More interesting than a lot of the factory presets..


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 26, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> You can also just import the preset..it wound up under the "custom" category.
> Very cool sound..thanks. More interesting than a lot of the factory presets..


Thanks for your comment... this is what I am trying to do, be more interesting than the factory (apart from @emptyvessel of course!)


----------

